# Hmmmm...



## boomer_B (Jul 29, 2012)

I picked up a mint Toureg 4.2 with only 25k on a few months ago from a Ford dealership and am I'm due for my first oil change. All they claim to have to offer for oil is a synthetic blend. I've never owned an suv, have been a die hard VW guy since I first owned a car. Should I just purchase my own oil or go with the blend for now? I've used full in all my other cars so I'm figuring why settle for anything less on a more expensive vehicle.


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

boomer_B said:


> I picked up a mint Toureg 4.2 with only 25k on a few months ago from a Ford dealership, and now due for an oil change. I'm due for my first oil change and all they have to offer for oil is a synthetic blend. I've never owned an suv, have been a die hard VW guy since I first owned a car. Should I just purchase my own oil or go with the blend for now? I've used full in all my other cars so I'm figuring why settle for anything less on a more expensive vehicle.


 i believe the recommended oil is castrol 5w-40 synthetic....which is sometimes hard to find. 

In my Cayenne Turbo, i use Mobile 1 0w-40 synthetic....slightly less hard to find (walmart normally) 

i believe both are approved oils....the reason i run M1 0-40 is because of two reasons: 

1. the detergent properties of M1 0w-40 is second to none 
2. the difference between 0W and 5W in terms of kinematic viscosity is almost the same at normal Connecticut temperatures.


----------



## Holmes741 (Feb 13, 2012)

To be honest, as much as I hate taking my car to the stealership for work, it's not a bad idea to let them change your oil. Every place I've taken my car to can do it for less than what I pay for the oil alone. As clarksongli was saying, the 5w-40 that is recommended can be harder to find.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

boomer_B said:


> I picked up a mint Toureg 4.2 with only 25k on a few months ago from a Ford dealership, and now due for an oil change. I'm due for my first oil change and all they have to offer for oil is a synthetic blend. I've never owned an suv, have been a die hard VW guy since I first owned a car. Should I just purchase my own oil or go with the blend for now? I've used full in all my other cars so I'm figuring why settle for anything less on a more expensive vehicle.


 if you read the manual... it would say something like has to meet VW502.00 oil specification.... which can be 5w40, 5w30, 0w40, 0w30.... full synthetic (Group III, IV, V).... 

take it to a VW shop whether it's a trusted dealership or a trusted independent VW/Audi mechanic


----------



## boomer_B (Jul 29, 2012)

This is truly all very enlightening in info, thanks! Being that I purchased it at a Ford dealership my warranty is with them. I hate to stereotype but I truly feel like I'm walking onto the set of "Talladega Nights" when I have to go to this place in my VW.. :what:


----------



## Dennis M (Jan 26, 2012)

boomer_B said:


> This is truly all very enlightening in info, thanks! Being that I purchased it at a Ford dealership my warranty is with them. I hate to stereotype but I truly feel like I'm walking onto the set of "Talladega Nights" when I have to go to this place in my VW.. :what:


So it's up to them to use an oil that meets the proper spec for your car. Hint: It's _not _one that begins with Ford M2Cxxx!  Otherwise, pick up the oil yourself and they should deduct that from the cost of the oil change. Although, I agree with Bsick Passat and would take it to a VW dealer or specialist.

Is it a condition of the contract that this specific dealer must do the maintenance?


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*unless*

you have an extended warranty, the original vw warranty is valid for the terms specified by vag.


----------

